# Nachtangeln im Grenzgebiet



## Sven 20 (15. Mai 2012)

mooin Leute ich weis über dieses Thema gibt es schon sehr viele beiträge und Antworten! Aber trotzden wollte ich dieses Thema hier eröffnen und zwar nicht weil ich zu faul zum lesen bin sondern ich sicher wissen möchte ob ich an den  Gewässern Nachtangeln darf oder nicht ! daher bitte ich jetzt schon mal um euer Verständnis :vik:
Also ich wollte in der nähe von endschede losgehen aber weis absolut nicht wohin und vorallen nicht wo ich Angeln darf bzw. Nachtangeln darf,der Liste von Angelgewässern kann ich leider nicht allzuviel endnehmen erstens da ich die meisten Gewääser dort  nicht mit Namen kenne und zweites ist mein Niederländisch nicht grade gut(was ich aber ändern wollte wenn ich dort öfters unterwegs bin) eventuel kann mir ja einer ein Gewässer sagen wo das Nachtfischen erlaub is und wo ich den Nachtvispas herbekomme in Winterswijk wo ich mein Schein geholt habe meine der Verkäufer er hätte sowas nicht #q am liebesten würde ich an einen kleinen Fluss losgehen ! aber bitte alles sagen wo ihr sicher wisst das dort das nachtfischen erlaubt ist! Achja muss nicht umbedingt in Endschede sein war nur ein Anhaltspunkt kann ruhig 20-30 km endfernt sein 

Danke schon mal im Vorraus #6


----------



## namycasch (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Grenzgebiet*

Petri.

Kenne mich zwar in Holland nicht sooo gut aus, aber wenn dir der Angelladen nicht weiterhelfen kann, vielleicht kann es Matze Koch über Email.

Petri.


----------



## Nanninga (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Grenzgebiet*

In jeder Provinz in den Niederlanden gibt es auch eine Fischwasser-Landkarte, auf dieser stehen die Gewässer mit dem Namen und einer Registriernummer, welche in der Fischwasserliste unter dem Eintrag des Provinz-Verbandes (bei mir ist es Groningen/Drenthe)leicht wiederzufinden ist. Bei jedem Gewässernummereintrag stehen Hinweise zu dem Gewässer in der Liste. Wenn dort nicht steht "Nachtvissen verboten", dann darf man normalerweise Nachtangeln. Jeder Provinzverband hat jedoch seine eigenen Regeln, bei meinem Verband braucht man zusätzlich einen Nachtvispas, der kostet 10,-€ im Jahr.

Wenn Du Dir einen Vispas kaufst, bist Du automatisch in einem NL-Verein, den kannst Du auch fragen oder auf seine Internetseite schauen. Die meisten Leute in NL sprechen gut deutsch.

Viel Erfolg.

Nanninga#6


----------



## HAPE-1909 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Grenzgebiet*



namycasch schrieb:


> Petri.
> 
> Kenne mich zwar in Holland nicht sooo gut aus, aber wenn dir der Angelladen nicht weiterhelfen kann, vielleicht kann es Matze Koch über Email.
> 
> Petri.




Tolle Idee - ich frag den mal, wo ich noch Maden herbekomme...

Als ob der nichts anderes zu tun hätte, um solch blöde Fragen zu beantworten!


----------



## HAPE-1909 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Grenzgebiet*

@ Sven:

So, in der Ecke um Enschede kenne ich mich relativ gut aus.

Mit Nachtangelschein kannst du zum Beispiel ganzjährig an der Berkel (etwas südlich von Enschede (Eibergen die Ecke) angeln, der Nordhorn-Almelo-Kanal wäre nochmal was.
Alternativ darfst du am Twente-Kanal ganzjährig OHNE Nachtvispas losziehen.
Etwas weiter weg wäre noch die Ijssel als großer Fluss oder die Oude-Ijssel als mittlerer Fluss interessant. Dort meines Wissens aber auch nur wieder mit Nachtvispas.

Worauf willst du denn im speziellen Angeln? 
Im Moment ist ja Hecht und Zander zu - eventuell könnte ich dir - je nach Fischart - noch ein paar Tips geben, wo es sich mehr lohnt, angeln zu gehen!


----------



## Sven 20 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Grenzgebiet*

Hauptsächlich auf Karpfen und mit der Spinnrute auf Zander ! schon mal besten Dank für die Antworten wisst ihr ob man den Nachtvispass nachträglich kaufen kann ? kenne die Berkel noch aus meiner Kindheit war ein paar mal mit meien onkels unterwegs ,würde da auch mal wieder sehr gerne hin.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Grenzgebiet*

Selbstverständlich kann man den Nachtvispas auch nachträglich kaufen.
Meiner kommt immer zusammen mit dem 3-Ruten-Schein direkt vom Verband - meine Vereinsangelpapiere hole ich im Angelladen.

Wo wohnst du denn, Sven?
In Gronau gibts nen Laden, wo du den Nachtvispas kaufen kannst.

An der Berkel brauchst du den Nachtvispas!
Karpfen kannst da natürlich fangen, Zanderfänge sind mir dort absolut unbekannt!

Wenn du beides willst, kann ich dir da (grenznah) zu 100% den Twente-Kanal empfehlen.
Bin dort selbst fast immer zum Zander-Angeln (sowohl Ansitz als auch mit der Spinnrute). 
Karpfen-Angler sind dort aber genauso oft vertreten, wie Zanderangler. 
Also für deine Wünsche eigentlich ideal!

Zudem brauchst du dort keinen Nachtvispas - Nachtangeln ist dort seit letztem Jahr ohne erlaubt!
Auf Zander darfst allerdings erst wieder ab nächste Woche Samstag!


----------



## Bronco84 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Grenzgebiet*

@ Sven. Woher kommst n du eigentlich ?  
Hape es kribbelt schon in den Fingern. Und die Ruten im Keller sind auch schon ganz unruhig.


----------



## Sven 20 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Grenzgebiet*

komme aus Ahaus :vik:werde dann mal nächste woche nach Gronau den Nachtvispass holen ,wie heisst den das Geschäft? ja mit der schonzeit weis ich,freu mich schon auf das Erste Wochenende im juni da gehts dann erstmal mit der Spinnrute los #6


----------



## HAPE-1909 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Grenzgebiet*

@ Sven:

Das ist Angelsport Böcker in Gronau.
Die müssten den Nachtvispas eigentlich vorrätig haben.

Wenn du Lust hast - Bronco und ich fahren nächste Woche Freitag  (25.5) über Nacht zum Twente-Kanal.
Kannst dich gerne anschließen!

PS:
Vielleicht für dich auch noch interessant: guck einfach mal in den "Kreis Borken Thread" im PLZ Bereich 4 rein - da sind noch ein paar andere Angler aus der Ecke Ahaus/Gronau/Heek/Epe.


----------



## Sven 20 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Grenzgebiet*

hey danke fürs nette angebot aber an den wochenende bin ich schon unterwegs..... aber wenn ihr nächste mal dann losgeht sagt bescheid dann bin ich wohl dabei


----------



## Bronco84 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Nachtangeln im Grenzgebiet*

kein ding. wie gesagt las dich am besten mal im kreis borken thread sehen da sind wir öfter als hier;-).

gruß bronco


----------

